# Anyone try this Starter Soil at Lowes with grass seed mixed in??



## Don2222 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello

Saw this at Lowe's and wondered if anyone had good luck with it??

http://www.lowes.com/pd_126813-82589-126813_4294857241_4294937087_?productId=3159129&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL;=/pl_Bagged+Soil_4294857241_4294937087_?Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&page=2

1.5 Cu. Ft. Seed and Sod Soil

    * Ready to use soil
    * Specially formulated for starting new lawns or repairing bare spots
    * Excellent for top dressing and overseeding lawns
    * Enriched with Sta-Green Seed & Sod Starter Fertilizer


1 Review
http://www.lowes.com/pd_126813-82589-126813_4294857241_4294937087_?productId=3159129&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL;=/pl_Bagged+Soil_4294857241_4294937087_?Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&page=2#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## lukem (Apr 22, 2011)

I've planted more grass in my lifetime than I care to recall (commercial landscaping for 8 years).  Stuff like this is usually a gimick imo.  If you have half way decent soil, especially this time of year, you don't need this junk.  If your soil sucks the grass will germinate but won't develop a strong root system and burn up in the summer.  For 6 bucks a bag it may be ok to patch a spot, but honestly you'd still be overspending.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 22, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> I've planted more grass in my lifetime than I care to recall (commercial landscaping for 8 years).  Stuff like this is usually a gimick imo.  If you have half way decent soil, especially this time of year, you don't need this junk.  If your soil sucks the grass will germinate but won't develop a strong root system and burn up in the summer.  For 6 bucks a bag it may be ok to patch a spot, but honestly you'd still be overspending.



You are right. So what do you recommend for my sandy soil with a top crust?


----------

